# Bruce Gray guiderods



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Refer to my last post with my new concerns and questions. BTW, thanks Growler.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jannet,

Bruce and a few of his current and former staff are members over at SiGForum. Have been for years. When it comes to metalurgy in general and applications in gunsmithing, Bruce is a HUGE resource of information. I have not had any work done, personally, by the Gray Guns staff but would NOT hesitate should I ever have the inclination. He has also in the past gone over models that were having a large number of problems, identified what he felt were the significant aspects of those problems and not only got the fixed for those that sought him out, but sent his inspections, finding and recommendation to SiG to conside. Straight up guy that doesn't blow any sunshine, IMO. BTW, my only personal contact with him has been very limited and via threads and a few posts over at SiGForum.

As for the mags, Dave at DKMags.com has the 18's but is also out of the 20's. I've dealt with him several times in the past and have no qualms recommending him.

Tom and his staff at TopGunSupply curerntly show them in stock: http://www.topgunsupply.com/mec-gar-p226-9mm-20rd-magazine-afc.html Cannot recommend any vendor any higher than I do Tom and TGS. Their service is beyond excellent and you will get what you order faster than you think you would compared to anyone, even a short drive into town to buy whatever it is. They ARE that quick.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Do a search for Gray Guns on the Sigforum... you'll find nothing but overwhelmingly positive reviews! :smt023


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Grayguns guide rods*

Custom Fat Super Black Guide Rod

Custom Fat Stainless Steel Guide Rod

GGI's FAT guide rods are designed to optimally support factory SIG Sauer®, and GGI custom multi-strand springs for maximum service life and smooth, reliable function. Being made to the maximum

nominal diameter to fit each pistol perfectly, *our FAT rods also eliminate the possibility of coil-jumping and damage when used with correctly-selected after-market single strand recoil springs*. Unlike other, 
cheaper products, our FAT rods are made from proper material, hardened and...

Do you need specific aftermarket springs with their guide rods? Or can I use stock. I learned the more junk you put into a gun reduces the reliability. I just want a good metal guide rod. I'm afraid a new spring will interfere withthe guns function, being able to handle different ammo. Any responses?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The OEM springs will work just fine. Wolff makes aftermarket springs in different (resistence) weights if you want options. Bruce travels country wide teaching classes and seminars on competition shooting as well as defensive shooting. If you have any questions about specifics, he's a great guy to ask.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks. Sorry about editing the title of the thread as someone pointed out to me. I see how it can cause confusion. I'm new to forums. I never make the same mistake twice.


----------

